# Wet cat food brands?



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi again! Sorry I've been posting so many questions lately! I am growing very impatient for this Saturday when I get my baby Poppy!!! For her food I am planning on mixing Blue Buffalo with whatever food the breeder is feeding her already. I have heard of some people mixing wet cat foods in as well or giving wet cat food as a treat. What brands of wet cat food are best? Thank you!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Same brands as recommended for dry food, generally.  Just keep an eye on the nutritional analysis, especially if you want it to be a regular addition to her diet - wet foods tend to be higher in fat & you need to calculate the DMB percentages to account for the higher moisture. It explains how to do that in this sticky - http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/19-soft-food-recommendations.html


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

Thank you! It probably won't be part of her main diet but maybe an occasional treat because I have a really old cat who can only eat wet food. If the brand I use for my cat has the right fat and protein levels then maybe once in a while I will give Poppy some too.


----------



## HarryAzhar (Jan 24, 2018)

I have been using Instinct Original Grain Free Recipe Natural Wet best Cat Food for my pet nd keeping her health in mind and by comparing with previous ones i easily recommend it. It's inside formula includes 95% CHICKEN, TURKEY & CHICKEN LIVER; 5% vegetables, fruits & other WHOLESOME ingredients; 0% grain. Simply the best combination. 
Definitely MADE WITHOUT - grain, potato, corn, wheat, soy, artificial colors or preservatives.


----------

